# للإيجار شقة 250م سوبر لوكس بشارع أحمد فخرى الرئيسى ناصية اول بلكونة



## Waseetk_Estate (7 فبراير 2012)

*شقة 250م سوبر لوكس للإيجار 
بشارع أحمد فخرى الرئيسى الموازى لمكرم عبيد بمدينة نصر *
*الشقة ناصية مميزة خيالية تصلح لأى نشاط سكنى وللشركات للمؤسسات 
3 غرف نوم + 4 ريسبشن + مطبخ كبير + 2 حمام 
التشطيب سوبر لوكس قريبة جدا من حديقة الطفل وسيتى ستارز 
للإستعلام والإستفسار نرجو التواصل معنا *

شركة وسيطك للتسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال 
كبرى شركات التسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال بمصر والعالم العربى
Waseetk Company for realestate marketing and service business
Leading realestate marketing and service business co. in Egypt and the Arab world
م/بسام الهواري 01003403468
م/عمرو الوليدي 01068083588
ت.مكتب 24734245-00202
[email protected]
[email protected]​


----------

